# Salt dogg auger jamming



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bought a used salt dogg 1.5 yard spreader and have used it twice. Both time the auger would jam and was unable to spread any material. 

I thought it was the material i'm using (50/50) sand/salt but am now wondering if the auger motor is going bad? Any way to tell if the motor is weak?


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

a few years back ran into the same problem saltdogg told me to change the bearing in the front of spreader and that worked


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Does that model have the baffles? My 2yd does and we had to close the holes quite a bit.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

it does have baffles and i closed the front one and opened the back one up. Should they both be more closed?

How to tell if the motor is going bad?


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

if you try the baffles and it still happens salt dogg told me most times its the bearing and not the motor


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

bubbles10;1386204 said:


> if you try the baffles and it still happens salt dogg told me most times its the bearing and not the motor


How would the bearing effect the strength of the motor?


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

the bearing spins the auger..... if the bearing is going bad the auger will not spin free..


if you have no salt in it does the auger spin???


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

with bulk salt the gates should cover almost 100% of the holes otherwise it feeds too fast and jams the auger up.

when running sand/salt mix you want maybe 1.5" exposed on both front and rear openings, anymore and auger will clog up.

new bearing/felt on front of auger shaft, when doing it take the zerk out and install a long hose extension so it can be greased daily when using so the bearing does'nt rust up and you wont have anymore problems.


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

on mine i had a brand new motor on it then starting having the problem it would jam when loaded but with nothing in the hopper it was fine fixed the bearing and it worked like new


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

IHI;1386401 said:


> with bulk salt the gates should cover almost 100% of the holes otherwise it feeds too fast and jams the auger up.
> 
> when running sand/salt mix you want maybe 1.5" exposed on both front and rear openings, anymore and auger will clog up.
> 
> new bearing/felt on front of auger shaft, when doing it take the zerk out and install a long hose extension so it can be greased daily when using so the bearing does'nt rust up and you wont have anymore problems.


It will spin freely when empty. I closed the hatches as best as they can be covered and i'm going to try pure salt to see if the motor is going bad.

When i took it apart the auger was covered in material that was rock hard. i'm wondering if a belt operation would be better then the auger system for sand/salt mix


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

i ran 50/50 and the auger seemed to be just as good as belt


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

Take a look at this thread and see which motor you have. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72359&highlight=auger+motor. I had the same problem with mine, it was the older style motor. Worked fine empty but wouldn't work right loaded. I just replaced the motor with the new style which has a lot more power. The new style is this part number 3009995. If you pull the cover off the back you will be able to tell which motor you have.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

simply_peter;1386576 said:


> Take a look at this thread and see which motor you have. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72359&highlight=auger+motor. I had the same problem with mine, it was the older style motor. Worked fine empty but wouldn't work right loaded. I just replaced the motor with the new style which has a lot more power. The new style is this part number 3009995. If you pull the cover off the back you will be able to tell which motor you have.


Yes I was reading up on a couple of threads. Thats why I was asking if there is any signs for a weak motor. Does the new motor make that big of a difference?

I ran a 1/2 yard of salt through it tonight and it worked good and am going to try sand/salt again tomorrow.


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't tried it with a full load, but the test I did with some sand worked great. I also closed the front baffle completely which was open before so it's probably not the best before and after comparison. There was still some bridging of the sand, but once I turned on the vibrator it worked great.


----------

